# 4x SA-8s Music Box - 145+ @ 35 Hz



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

YouTube - 4x Sundown SA-8 Flexing the Jeep

It does 145.5 dB @ 35 Hz with 860 watts actual clamped power after rise at that frequency. I have the prototype 2500D on there but have super high rise @ 35 hz in this box.

Box is really not great for them -- we modified another box that was laying around the shop just to take a listen. Sure does sound good, though! The camera doesn't pick up the flex very well until the end on the roof inside the vehicle.

For reference the box is 4 cubes with 2x 6" aero ports. Too big and too much power area for a music box, IMO.

I will update when I get a better enclosure made


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Not bad!!!


----------

